# Carolyn Owens



## luvhips (Feb 16, 2014)

It is with great sadness that Yesterday that my longtime friend Carolyn Owens passed away after a brief illness. Carolyn was a pioneer in the BBW community. Even though she wasn't active online over the past few years she was an icon and will be missed. RIP Carolyn


----------



## Webmaster (Feb 16, 2014)

Very sad to hear that. Carolyn was indeed a pioneer in every respect. I fondly recall her modem dial-up bulletin board in the mid 1980s, way before the web even existed. RIP.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 16, 2014)

Condolences to her friends and family. Rest in peace, Carolyn.


----------



## GordoNegro (Feb 16, 2014)

My condolences and well wishes to those who knew and adored Ms. Owens.


----------



## moniquessbbw (Feb 17, 2014)

RIP she was a wonderful person. I am so sorry for her family and close friends.


----------



## LifeTraveller (Feb 17, 2014)

It is indeed sad to hear of her passing, my heartfelt condolences to her family. The words legendary, and pioneer are mere understatements. .She will be truly missed..


----------



## Tad (Feb 18, 2014)

Condolences to her friends and family.


----------



## Emma (Feb 18, 2014)

I had to log in when I saw this. Carolyn was THE first BBW that I came across online way back in about 1997/98 when I was only about 13/14 years old. She was a huge inspiration to me and I truly think she paved the way for so many young fat people now who have confidence and are able to stand up and say 'I love my body'. 

Thank you for that Carolyn and I hope where ever you are now you're at peace.


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 18, 2014)

Emma said:


> I had to log in when I saw this. Carolyn was THE first BBW that I came across online way back in about 1997/98 when I was only about 13/14 years old. She was a huge inspiration to me and I truly think she paved the way for so many young fat people now who have confidence and are able to stand up and say 'I love my body'.
> 
> Thank you for that Carolyn and I hope where ever you are now you're at peace.



Same story only I was 17 in 2003 when I first saw her. May she RIP


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Feb 19, 2014)

Such sad news! RIP Carolyn.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 19, 2014)

Rest in peace, Carolyn.


----------



## Russell Williams (Feb 20, 2014)

I do not remember but I may well have had the joy of dancing with her. I only saw her at NAAFA conventions but every time I saw her, as I looked into her eyes, I realized how stunningly beautiful she was and I very much enjoyed telling her that. I cannot put into words what there was about her eyes but they were the kind of eyes that a person could easily fall into. When she had her bulletin board I did talk with her by phone a couple of times. For the last 10 years or so I have heard nothing of her and have often wondered what her situation was. My experience with her was that she made the corner of the world she occupied a better place because of her presence.


----------



## RVGleason (Feb 20, 2014)

Condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## bbwbud (Feb 20, 2014)

So sad. I will pray for her and especially for those that miss her.


----------



## Tiffany08 (Feb 20, 2014)

R.I.P Carolyn Owens


----------



## moore2me (Feb 20, 2014)

*I am sorry to hear of Carolyn Owen's death. My sympathy to her family and friends.* Unfortunately, I missed personally getting to know Carolyn but from others glowing descriptions, she was a founder of the Fat Acceptance Movement. I thank her for that. It took very brave and forward looking women and men to start heading in that direction.

Also, thanks to Carolyn for inspiring the women, men, girls, and boys that followed her lead. We also continue to need such leaders and role models in the future.


----------



## loveembig (Feb 21, 2014)

Sad news indeed; my sympathies to her family and friends. 

I remember her presence on the net from way back and I often wondered what became of her. Well now I know and needless to say this is not the news I had hoped for.


----------



## formerking (Feb 22, 2014)

Sad news. She was a pioneer of the the nascent BBW world.


----------



## lostinadaydream (Feb 24, 2014)

So sad to hear that, she was one of the first big women I found on the internet and she was a very beautiful one, too. May she rest in peace!


----------



## TJF (Mar 2, 2014)

Same here - one of the first women to impress me with their confidence and making me feel ok, and eventually good about my preference of ladies like her when I came online in 1996 / 1997! 
Rest in peace - thank you for all you did!
TJF


----------



## AussieGuy (Feb 14, 2022)

A picture of Carolyn just popped up in an online feed and I immediately wondered what happened to Carolyn. It’s obviously 8 years late but I’m extremely saddened to hear that she has passed. She was a lovely lady.

Back in the late 90’s we used to chat regularly on ICQ and she would tell me amazing stories of the bashes she’d been to in the USA which never existed in Australia. She was also an expert on the computer and solved many computer issues for me.

I don’t know why we lost touch. She always seemed like someone who lived life on her terms.

Rest In Peace.


----------

